# Federal Medical and Dental College Entrance Test?



## Arsalan12345 (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay guys only a week remains in the FMDC test and i have no idea what is the rite material to prepare for is it only the UHS portion or is it the whole fsc course.Students like me form Alevels really find that hard to handle and cram all the stuff.What about english?and where to prepare for english because seriously i havent had a word of english since 2 years roughly now and those skills need brushing up.Can someone pin point exactly what needs to be done to ensure success in the Entrance test.And If someone can post that what kind of question were there in the last year FMDC entrance test.It would be highly appreciated


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

Arsalan12345 said:


> Okay guys only a week remains in the FMDC test and i have no idea what is the rite material to prepare for is it only the UHS portion or is it the whole fsc course.Students like me form Alevels really find that hard to handle and cram all the stuff.What about english?and where to prepare for english because seriously i havent had a word of english since 2 years roughly now and those skills need brushing up.Can someone pin point exactly what needs to be done to ensure success in the Entrance test.And If someone can post that what kind of question were there in the last year FMDC entrance test.It would be highly appreciated


AOA!

Well, it's a test conducted by NTS, as you already know! 
It'll have 100 questions; 30 Chemistry, 30 physics , 10 English, 30 Biology. 

English is very easy! You don't need to prepare anything for that. It's just about marking the errors, filling the blank with the correct preposition (I forgot if this was there or not), choosing the correct meaning of the word, and marking the word that gives an opposite meaning, and a short passage followed by 2 questions. (All this was really easy). I just appeared for the IMDC test which was also by NTS, and I'm sure the coming test will be of the similar pattern! 

Just go through the FSc Books. They can't ask you much in 30 questions anyway! Keep praying. Insha'Allah we'll do awesome.

Pray for me and everyone else. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Arsalan12345 (Oct 15, 2011)

What exactly was the content of the test u just gave?I mean difficulty? and is the UHS portion revision enough or does whole FSC needs time?


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

i think we have to prepare whole fsc books because Shaikh Zaid test was from FSc syllabi not just UHS....its better to go on the safe side.


----------



## Abdul Adil (Jul 23, 2013)

*FMDC Entrance Test Preparation*

Can anyone tell me which book i should practice the mcqs from for FMDC's
entry test , MCAT books or NTS books ? I know the test is going to be 
based on FSC books , but i would realy like to know which book would be 
best to prepare for the numerical s from , any other advice for the test 
would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Abdul Adil (Jul 23, 2013)

Can anyone tell me which book i should practice the mcqs from for FMDC's entry test , MCAT books or NTS books ? I know the test is going to be based on FSC books , but i would realy like to know which book would be best to prepare for the numerical s , any other advice for the test would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Muneeb Ahmed (Sep 4, 2013)

I have heard that the smart brain sries by dogars testmakers is the most appopriate book i also have this book really nice english portion..........
i have to give the NTS test for FMDC any knowledge about that and the date of submission of admision form please do tell me and its merit last year or the total seats this year i have heard that they have been increasing this year.........

- - - Updated - - -

I need some more help
I have heard that fatima jinnah medical college takes its test seperately apart from uhs test i also need information about that....


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

just do uhs syllabus and u r safe. if you a strong concept of your fsc books then just practice mcqs. the exam paper is not that difficult . in phy and chem section there were quite few numeicals and moles questions respectively.


----------



## magix_tal (May 5, 2013)

any idea when will its test be taken ?


----------



## magix_tal (May 5, 2013)

A.O.A
Is Islamabad medical and dental college private or government ? anyone know about that ?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

magix_tal said:


> A.O.A
> Is Islamabad medical and dental college private or government ? anyone know about that ?


Its private


----------



## ghouri (Sep 29, 2012)

hey guys! i wanted to know that only animal biology is included or the plants portion also???
and physics is like everything??? dawn of modern physics, alternating current, etc ????


----------



## ajamil (Sep 30, 2013)

i want sample paper of fmdc entrance test........can anyone help me....


----------



## ajamil (Sep 30, 2013)

Is there any negative marking in FMDC entrance test ?????????????


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

ajamil said:


> Is there any negative marking in FMDC entrance test ?????????????


No negative marking.


----------



## wind (Jan 20, 2012)

Practice other NTS entry test questions e.g. sheikh zayed's. Pattern is almost the same so it'll help ALOT.


----------



## Huma Imtiaz (Oct 12, 2013)

Both plant and animal portion are included


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*FMDC*

*i gave the IMDC test today too and it was nothing like the test nts conducted for Shifa. So saying that federal's test would be similar to the one we gave today is not entirely accurate. I've read online that the test includes the whole fsc syllabus, so i think it'll be best if you practice questions from the nts book since they're conducting this test too and their books havent excluded any topics. Im getting the feeling k federal ka test is going to be a really tough one. God help us! *


----------



## Maimoona Ch (Oct 9, 2013)

are u sure? uhs syllabus will b enough?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Maimoona Ch said:


> are u sure? uhs syllabus will b enough?


*you should do the whole fsc course. the uhs syllabus did not include a lot of the topics!*


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

ajamil said:


> i want sample paper of fmdc entrance test........can anyone help me....


here is the link for last year entry test of fmdc..
FMDC Paper 2012 ~ Test Center of Entry Test Preparation


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

what was the closing merit of FMDC last time?


----------



## Iqra Ahmed (Sep 21, 2013)

you need concepts to built in and also there is analytical maths portion


----------



## zakhan (Oct 23, 2013)

75.87


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*i dont think there's a math portion in the test. This is the description given on the site:
*General Part: Verbal Section – Antonyms , Synonyms , English Correction , Reading Comprehension.
Subject Part: Biology , Physics , Chemistry


----------



## zakhan (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah.. there is no maths portion in the test..


----------



## ajamil (Sep 30, 2013)

is there any mcq book to prepare for FMDC ????????????


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

cam anyone please tell me the formula for determining the aggregate,i know about the percentage ratio but dont know how to calculate the total :/


----------



## black witch (Feb 16, 2013)

what did you people score this year in fmdc test? your aggregate? expected merit!


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

Alhamdulillah!
i got 60 in nts 945 in matric and 918 in f.sc!
what are my chances from punjab?


----------

